

Four Books to Master JavaScript Engineering - dannygarcia
http://dannygarcia.tumblr.com/post/75769524212/four-books-to-master-javascript-engineering

======
shadowcats
I would of course add "The good parts" by Crockford to the list.

But maybe that is just par for the language course, before one even starts to
wants to master Engineering :)

JavaScript: The Good Parts -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596517742/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596517742/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0596517742&linkCode=as2&tag=shadowcats-20)

Here's a few other good ones:

Functional JavaScript: Introducing Functional Programming with Underscore.js -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1449360726/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1449360726/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1449360726&linkCode=as2&tag=shadowcats-20)

Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193398869X/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193398869X/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=193398869X&linkCode=as2&tag=shadowcats-20)

Javascript Allongé (free to read online) - [https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge)

Javascript Spessore (free to read online, but currently work in progress) -
[https://leanpub.com/javascript-spessore](https://leanpub.com/javascript-
spessore)

Here's a good one about Angular, my favorite framework:

Mastering Web Application Development with AngularJS -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1782161821/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1782161821/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1782161821&linkCode=as2&tag=shadowcats-20)

I would of course also recommend the Egghead videos for any Angular
aficionados:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP6DbQBkn9ymGQh2qpk9Im...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP6DbQBkn9ymGQh2qpk9ImLHdSH5T7yw7)

PS. The Amazon links are affiliate links.

~~~
drallison
No one should do anything serious without having read Doug Crockford's
_Javascript: the good parts_. There is a nice OO -language hiding in the
closet.

------
akbar501
1\. Async JavaScript: Build More Responsive Apps with Less Code
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKM4RVG/ref=kinw_myk_ro_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKM4RVG/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title)

Any serious JS dev needs to master async.

2\. Functional JavaScript: Introducing Functional Programming with
Underscore.js
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D624AQO/ref=kinw_myk_ro_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D624AQO/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title)

While the book uses Underscore, that's not its focus. A good understanding of
functional programming and when it can be useful is a valuable skill.

~~~
adregan
I was just searching this morning for a good resource to read on functional
programming in Javascript. I guess I was just lazily searching because that
title is spot on. Thanks.

Any good functional reactive programming books?

------
kabdib
Don't read _Design Patterns_ as a novice. It will hurt you.

Or, if you have to read it, please realize that everything does not need a
factory, and you almost certainly don't want to have nested and indirect
factories (I have three letters for you that should be terrifying: COM), and
that not every piece of code you write needs to be from The Book of Patterns,
and in fact if you _do_ find yourself leafing through TBoP in search of a
pattern to use, you're going about things all wrong and your cow-orkers will
hate you and string you up for Pattern Abuse and the _best_ thing that can
happen is that you'll look at your code six months from now and say to
yourself, "Ewwww, this crap has got to go."

~~~
hackerboos
Head First Design Patterns is good for novices.

------
raganwald
Mastering "engineering" in a language and maximizing your interview
"performance" are loosely coupled at best.

Also, leave the affiliate links in. Those who care to remove them know how to
change the affiliate code to benefit their favourite charity.

------
chadillac
CODE is a book I recommend to tons of people, such a great read, can't
recommend it enough. From EE starters to CS to the curious observer, tons of
great information delivered in an enjoyable way.

------
minusSeven
Of the 4 books on Javascript 3 are not even on Javascript !

~~~
hamidr
I guess that's why he is calling it js engineering?

------
brickcap
It is not really a book but I find resources on mdn very helpful

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/learn/javascript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/learn/javascript)

Besides tutorials on mdn they have included links to some of the best
javascript resources on the internet and classified them according to the
level of the individual. It was very helpful when I was starting out in
javascript and I still go back time to time to refresh some concepts

------
hopfog
I can highly recommend "Professional JavaScript for Web Developers" by
Nicholas C. Zakas. It's almost a thousand pages but I read it cover to cover.

It explains all aspects of JavaScript in a very clear and concise way and
contains the best description of the prototype chain and inheritance in JS
I've ever read.

------
WillPiner
Eloquent JavaScript got me through the basics.

------
hugofirth
Does anyone have any thoughts on recommendation No# 4 ("Algorithms (4th
Edition) by Robert Sedgewick & Kevin Wayne") vs my personal favourite
algorithms reference: CLRS[1].

I love CLRS but am always up for increasing my knowledge base when it comes to
algorithms. Has anyone read both?

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_Algorithms](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_Algorithms)

------
quarterwave
Any recommendations for resources to improve one's Javascript code running on
the back-end, for example node.js/V8 or vert.x/JVM.

Specifically: (i) how to leverage Javascript to write better networking code
(e,g; cluster, websockets, etc), and (ii) for number crunching on the server-
side, should the relevant code be written from scratch in functional
Javascript, or is it better to fork a process that runs (say) Julia code?

------
ojr
Im taking a free coursera course on Algorithms with Robert Sedgewick, much
more better than the CS courses I took at a "good" CS school

------
illamint
Surprised to see no mention of "JavaScript: The Definitive Guide"
([http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596805531.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596805531.do)).
It's a big, heavy book but it's what really pushed me to a higher level of JS
understanding.

------
wila
As we are plugging somebody else's books... I can throw in a book that a
friend of mine is a co-author on "Ext JS in action version 2" which I heard
has just materialized. Linky below:

[http://www.manning.com/garcia3/](http://www.manning.com/garcia3/)

------
MadMaddie
It's quite irritating to see how loosely the term "engineering" is applied
nowadays. Please.

------
platz
"it can be daunting because the examples are written in Java." not sure why
Java is a problem for teaching algorithms.

------
vvvVVVvvv
"I’ve removed the referral from these Amazon links for your benefit."

Hmmm yeah, sure.

~~~
octopus
I see no problem if the guys has referrals on his website. Last time I checked
webhosting was not exactly free. But you are free to not click on his Amazon
links.

------
renownedmedia
Should have left those affiliate links in ;)

